# Help Choosing Fursona Species



## videorfeak (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, I apologize in advance for making probably the most cliche post of the furry fandom however I find myself in need of some input on which furry species I should make my fursona be. I have played around with ideas and while I like all of the ideas to some extent, nothing has thus far jumped out and just seemed to be perfect. Below I will list all my personality traits to take into consideration and hope that some fur expert will be able to identify me with some specific kind of species based on those traits; I have tried a lot of tests online that figure out your personality and give recommendations based off that but they all just feel like jokes. I would like to thank everyone who has read this far and to those who give suggestions and help me out.

About me
----------
Physically
Race: Caucasian
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Pan/Genderqueer/furry (XD need I list furry?)
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Weight: Extra Pounds
Height: 6 ft 4
--------------
personality
Both Masculine and feminine depending on situation, prefer to be feminine but doesn't let it show all the time
Random personality (moods change a lot) Can be shy in large groups but can also be the life of the party
Serious in certain situations where it is called for, other than that I prefer to let loose and be goofy and make people smile
Very logical about everything, naturally over analyzes everything
Nocturnal, pref to be up all night through mid morning and sleep all day; sometimes goes a day or two without sleep.
Very sexual 
very loyal
Can be dominant or passive
---------------------------
Hobbies
I love to write (poetry, short stories, screen plays, essays, etc.)
Gaming
Movies (any movie that sounds interesting regardless of genre)
Listen to all kinds of music and does not discriminate by genre, artist, or album goes purely on song by song basis
Watching Tv (mostly anime, sitcoms, cartoons)
Eating out with friends (American, Mexican, Italian mostly)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't really know what else about me would really be relevant and help so if you have any questions that would help you choose one species over another please ask away, other than that i will read all comments and take everything into consideration as I continue to search for the species I believe best suits me.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

Fox, Pine Marten, Otter, Mink, Rat, Rabbit, or Ferret are some options I thought would work. 

However in the end it's your decision on what you feel suits you best.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 2, 2014)

_Otteeerrrrr
_
*O
T
T
E
R

*Otter.


----------



## videorfeak (Sep 2, 2014)

I like the suggestions so far but I don't really feel as if I share the same personalities as the animals for example rabbits are thought to be quick and agile but Im not really athletic in any sense of the word, though I think all of the ideas are very cute and I love cuteness


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

videorfeak said:


> I like the suggestions so far but I don't really feel as if I share the same personalities as the animals for example rabbits are thought to be quick and agile but Im not really athletic in any sense of the word, though I think all of the ideas are very cute and I love cuteness












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9BBlTUBYbE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nucn5_Zi0To
Perfect. >: D


----------



## videorfeak (Sep 2, 2014)

Those pictures made my day


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know why. But something inside me screams bear. Otter seems to be a good choice too.


----------



## videorfeak (Sep 2, 2014)

I think otters are cute but out of all the suggestions ive been thinking cat or dog, I think dog fits me better than cat but no idea what kind of dog but then again if there are other animals with personalities and traits similar to dogs I would take them int consideration


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2014)

Furry is not a sexuality though, just sayin :V


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

A fursona has to represent who you are. Probably.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well,going off of dog or cat. There are lots of dogs and cats to choose from but people tend to go with the popufurs

What came to my mind first was any species of big dogs like Mastiffs or Gsheps or huskies. I know huskies tend to be loyal and goofy but from what I've heard of husky owners they can also be stubborn and to themselves. Though technical those last two are popular as well. You can go for boxer, Bernes Mountain dogs, Samoyeds, Shiba Inus, St. Bernards, etc.

 You can also join the wolf pack  We're famous for being both lone wolves and pack members, intensely loyal, and we do have our goofy streaks ( x3 I don't normally say 'we' as if I am said animal, but wolf pride, y'know?) Same could probably go for the hyenas and African Wild dogs. 

As far as felines, some lesser used ones are caracals, leopards (cloudeds, perhaps?), lynx, ocelot, servals

...eh, I need to google others,

That's my input on it.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 2, 2014)

Really, it's whatever you feel like right. It represents you, only you can know.

Also, you don't have to stick to one, you can have multiple 'sonas if you want to


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 2, 2014)

videorfeak said:


> Sexuality: Pan/Genderqueer/furry (XD need I list furry?)]


Please stop talking...

Also, you contradict yourself with every point you make in your post. Just make an amalgamation of shit since you don't even know what you want to be as a person so how could you even decide on a fictional persona?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 2, 2014)

jffry890 said:


> Please stop talking...
> 
> Also, you contradict yourself with every point you make in your post. Just make an amalgamation of shit since you don't even know what you want to be as a person so how could you even decide on a fictional persona?



The sexuality thing is the only issue I see with this,

With everything else I can see how someone can be both 'shy' in some cases and 'the life of the party in others. Or 'goofy' sometimes and Serious most of the time. Not all people have their personalities restricted to a few traits in reality people have all these traits to varying degrees


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Not all people have their personalities restricted to a few traits in reality people have all these traits to varying degrees



Duh. No one ever says "I'm shy" and then proceeds to hide their face under a hood or says their excitable and are happy and bouncy nonstop.  That's some cartoon-tier personality right there.  His point of over-examining things stands out the most right now.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 4, 2014)

jffry890 said:


> Duh. No one ever says "I'm shy" and then proceeds to hide their face under a hood or says their excitable and are happy and bouncy nonstop.  That's some cartoon-tier personality right there.



Then you don't know me :V


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nataku (Sep 5, 2014)

Rabbits can be fat, lazy and adorable doing so. 
If an otter, it should be a sea otter, as they are the chunkier of the two who are also known to have funny sleep cycles. Normal otters are pretty.... sleek and ridiculously hyperactive.
Bear. Its a popular choice for big people. Also nocturnal.
Orca - very smart. Logical. Will think out a plan and act on it to get the desired effect. 'ie will intentionally beach itself to catch prey'
Rat. I think this may have been overlooked before but they fit a lot of your listed traits. Rats are nocturnal, love to be social and can be the life of a party, but also can be shy and reserved in certain situations or around certain other rats. They are very smart, can use logic to solve puzzles, and have also been trained to do numerous tasks around the world (like sniffing out explosive materials to find landmines).They are very sexual (I breed rats, holy cow are the males horny and have you SEEN the size of their testicles?), and if you let them, much like humans can reach some truly obscene levels of obesity. But just a chubby rat is hysterically adorable.




How can you say no to this?


----------



## FeralArrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, the thing about a fursona is that it has to come from YOU. What do you think your fursona should be? What animals/animal traits do you like? Also, don't rule out hybrids. If you like x about one animal and y about another, why not combine them? 

What I did to decide my fursona was just look around and wait. Eventually it just hit me. 

That being said, going on what you've described, I think you should investigate Bearcats/Bintorongs. The reason I say that is because that's my boyfriend's fursona, and you seem to have a somewhat similar personality. Or perhaps some sort of deer/antelope.







I also recommend, in general, to make your fursona wholly unique to you.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

I personally had the same problem you did, where I couldn't decide on one single species to represent me. So, I took the traits I liked from various species (the snout of a shark, the fur and eyes and semi-facial structure of a feline, the tail of a lizard, and the color and wings of birds) and created a chimera out of it. It represents me, but isn't limited to one single species or category. ^^


----------

